# http://www.puppiesforsalebynet.com/weekly.htm



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

TeaCupMaltesePup4sale$3,500!! 



Directions to our Kennel[/B]


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I saw this last night when I was looking up more information on maltese and when I was searching for a breeder. It is just pitiful the way those poor babies look and how they have the nerve to put them on there. I don't understand why some are sold for 500 and than some for 1000. I hope someone findso ut about them soon and shut them down.*


----------

